# ههههه أجمل نكتة عن الزمالك  تموت ضحك  هههه وواقعية جدااااا



## مورا مارون (12 مارس 2009)

مذيعة تليفزيون قابلت شاب فى الشارع سألته سؤال جاوب إجابة صحيحة ، طلبت منه يحب يشوف أيه 
، أجاب الشاب بسرعة: أمى الله يرحمها ،
ردت المذيعة مستحيل و ترجته انه يطلب طلب آخر ،
فكر الشاب ثم قال : أحب أشوف الزمالك وهو بياخد الدورى ... ردت المذيعةلأ أجيبلك مامتك أسهل. 




ههههههههههههههههههه


يا ساتر ​


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2009)

*فكرتينى بالزمالكاوى اللى طلعله عفريت فى الفانوس
وقاله نفسى اشوف ابويا او الزمالك يكسب
قاله اجبلك ابوك اسهل
ههههههههه

يعنى انسوا يا زمالكويه الفوز ده
حتى لما ربنا اداكوا وكسبتوا رجعتوا تانى واتهزمتوا
ياعينى عليكوا
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعينى عليكم يزمالك ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده قوي النكته دي*_​


----------



## rana1981 (13 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا مورا عالنكتة الحلوة​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مارس 2009)

ياحول الله يارب
عارفة بيقولوا من رابع المستحيلات
دي المستحيلة الخامسة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههه

خافى على نفسك من الزمالكاوية بقى يا مورا :t33:​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 مارس 2009)

هما فين   يا مرمر  


فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:crazy_pil


مش شايفاهم:gun:​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااا 

قوية


----------



## مورا مارون (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسي كليمو
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مورا
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى ​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 مارس 2009)

اهلا بيكي حبيبتي

نورتي  ​


----------



## dark_angel (15 مارس 2009)

*الله يسامحك يا زمالك خلتنا ملطشة*​


----------



## cross in ksa (15 مارس 2009)

العجيبه انى بعد كل ماتش بين الاهلى والاسماعيلى انزل اجيب كيكه مالقيش فيها ابو تريكه تفتكروا ليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسئلوا  الاسماعيلى بقياده البطل عمر جمال​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا مورا


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا مرمورتى*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 مارس 2009)

اهلااااا  نورتوا  يا شباب​


----------



## monygirl (16 مارس 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_
_الله يكون فى عونكم يازمالكوية_​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

خلاص راحت غليهم 

ميرسي يا قمرر​


----------



## محمد نبى الرحمه (16 مارس 2009)

ليه كده ياجميل انا كده هزعل واجيب ناس تزعل


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى    جدا _



_وربنا    يبارك  حياتك_
​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2009)




----------



## sweetyshery (20 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه جاااااااامده زمالك ايه بس مش دا للي بيلعب قدام كشك عم عبده ؟*​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## moooooona (23 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا مورا

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

جامده جدااااااااااا




ميرسى يا مورا​


----------



## kingmena (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## muheb (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا والله يحفضكي يا مروا


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2009)

هههههههه
نكتة راااائعة​


----------



## cross of jesus (28 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا مورا

على النكته الجامده 

يسوع يملا حياتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## doooody (28 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اوي _
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أبريل 2009)




----------

